# First time marsh trapping.



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Taking the boat this afternoon for my first ever attempt at marsh trapping for rats. Not real sure what to expect with this wind but it’s going to happen today. I’m hoping to get between 20 and 40 sets out. No matter how it goes I’m sure it will be both fun and cold!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Good luck and be Safe!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I love marsh trapping out of a boat. 
Get the skinning knife ready.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

I love trapping rats through the ice.

Hope you will post some photos!

Dave


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Well it wasn’t nearly what I expected. New area so didn’t want to play in the dark. Only managed to get a dozen traps out. That wind was howling let me tell you. Although here it is 12-30 and I’m out there in a hoodie can’t complain about that.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Well the first check produced a big 0! This marsh trapping out of a boat is not for the faint of heart. Lost my footing and almost went overboard. Learned a little more about this boat, throttle cable froze in the wide open position. Guess it could have been worse it could have frozen in the idle position. Seen a bald eagle out there hunting that was kinda cool. Seen where an otter crossed over in a new spot. Have to set that up tomorrow as I didn’t have any footholds other than 1.5’s and didn’t feel comfortable setting that for an otter. Did manage to get some more traps out. Let’s hope the new year brings better luck.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Okay these rats are giving me fits! Have yet to catch a rat in this marsh. 

If I didn’t know better I’d swear there isn’t a rat in this marsh! In 3 days of soaking I’ve managed a total of 0 rats. Today I decided to add a carrot to each set. Maybe this will work maybe it won’t! 

I’m starting to feel like I couldn’t catch a cold at this point!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Are you setting on sign Frank because with the open water, you should be able to find feed beds to set on with footholds. I don't see any huts in the background of your photo? You'll get a 2nd chance and sign will look a lot different once you get some safe, CLEAR ice. With clear ice they can't get away from leaving bubble trails. Easy picking than with baited bodygrips or baited board sets with footholds or even suspended colony traps in the bubble trails. Lots of fun really, I've got Youtube videos showing how I used to set with ice if you're interested.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Is it safe to assume that if there isn't a hut there probably isn't many rats around? I've debated setting my river property for them, but tbh have never seen a hut and only random scattered rats.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

BumpRacerX said:


> Is it safe to assume that if there isn't a hut there probably isn't many rats around? I've debated setting my river property for them, but tbh have never seen a hut and only random scattered rats.


 Won't see huts on a river BR, they're using bank dens so you have to look for sign in different areas than in a marsh. River feed beds are usually up under the bank in hollowed-out cavities or just under the undercut banks. Whereas marsh feeders are floating mats of vegetation.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Seldom the photos I e posted is running the main opening of the marsh. I’m setting on pushups/feed piles and the slides on the huts. 

lots of sign just not catching any rats. I agree with the air bubbles and clear ice. But I wanted to try my hand at open water marsh trapping. I’m hoping to make a trip to the UP next year with a couple buddies for a week long marsh trapping experience.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I would be tempted to use an electric auger 8 inch. Drill a hole drop a coni on a stick...move on. 
I have a bunch of coni's 110's if you need any.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

FMann said:


> View attachment 475583
> Well it wasn’t nearly what I expected. New area so didn’t want to play in the dark. Only managed to get a dozen traps out. That wind was howling let me tell you. Although here it is 12-30 and I’m out there in a hoodie can’t complain about that.


Take a coat...odds are you will not need it...but you might.
Any beaver in the area ??
Remember...rats are good eating too. But IMO beaver is better.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Seldom said:


> Won't see huts on a river BR, they're using bank dens so you have to look for sign in different areas than in a marsh. River feed beds are usually up under the bank in hollowed-out cavities or just under the undercut banks. Whereas marsh feeders are floating mats of vegetation.


Try bottom edge sets too on rivers and streams !!!  Highly effective and easy to set.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Are you using any rat lure Frank? When I trapped feed beds and huts as you've described I always used a Q-tip with some Carman's 100 MCL just beyond the foothold. Don't know if it helped but it certainly didn't hurt because I caught rats.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

OC I’m trying my luck at marsh trapping. This is something I’ve never done before and wanted to try. I’ve also never trapped a river but I’m assuming that it would be the same as trapping creeks or ditches. Yes there beaver and otter in the area. I also have sets out for those as well. 

seldom I was just blind setting on sign. No lure or bait just traps on push ups and huts. Yesterday I added carrots to every trap to see if that helps. I’ve been doing some reading and studying on this. I think I should have started using bait right from the start?! 

Like I’ve said previously this is a new experience and I’m just going through the learning curves. I truely appreciate everyone’s input and advice.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

If you are setting on fresh sign, you should not need bait or lure. It won't hurt except more ***** in rat sets. What are you using for traps? If it's 1.5 coils and they are set with any pan tension and or with the dog fully engaged, you will miss a lot of rats. This is especially true if the traps are fairly new and strong. You want a floppy pan and if the trap is strong it should be set hair trigger.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Well pulled my traps today. After 5 days of soaking I managed 3 rats. I also missed (had a pull out) of what I believe was an otter. Pulled the stake out of the bottom and got it hung up about 6 feet from the hut in the cattails. 

As I was pulling I realized my pan tension was WAY to high for rats. 

I would like to thank each and everyone of you that offered advice to me in this new type of trapping. I had a fun time and learned a bunch about trapping in the marshes. Hopefully I can put it to good use next season and be a lot more successful. The dog wasn’t as interested in the boat ride as I thought she would be.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

FMann said:


> Well pulled my traps today. After 5 days of soaking I managed 3 rats. I also missed (had a pull out) of what I believe was an otter. Pulled the stake out of the bottom and got it hung up about 6 feet from the hut in the cattails.
> 
> 
> As I was pulling I realized my pan tension was WAY to high for rats.
> ...


Kinda figured. You'll get them next time...


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Caught a small otter in a #1.5 off a rat feed bed once. She wound up on a small stump and was waiting for me the next morning. A real “otter rodeo” ensued trying to release her(it) but I got her released well enough but she wouldn’t leave! She circled and circled me having an otter hissy-fit all the while I was getting stuff untangled and until I waded the 20’ out of the marsh. Ungrateful bitch! LOL. I caught 50+ rats out of that little swamp/marsh that year but since, have never seen any rat sign whatsoever to give me a reason to set it up again!!!! I think otter are death on rats!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Thank you Seldom and Frank for this excellent Thread.

Seldom, Your story about releasing the Otter from a 1.5 coilspring, reminded me of my experience releasing Otters from Mink sets on my 50 mile long River Canoe trapline back in the early 70's.

I released an Otter from a 1.5 coilspring by pinning it down on the bank with my canoe paddle without incident.

Shortly after I stopped into to DNR office to check on when the Beaver / Otter season would open and during the process of me talking to the Biologist I told him about releasing the Otter. He surprisingly told me "Why did you release it? We need River Otters to send to Pennsylvania in exchange for the Turkeys they sent us."

I said, "OK, if I catch another Otter I will bring it to you. "

Not long after, I was paddling along thinking about how to transport a live Otter to the Biologist. And the solution was right in front of me.

The two plastic milk crates I used to hold traps were setting in the front of the canoe and could be easily made into a perfect cage.

I no more than thought of this solution and what should appear but a small female Otter sitting on the bank being held by its toes in a 1.5 coilspring.

In short order she was curled up and asleep in the improvised cage and riding along on the front sit of the canoe. Lucky for her I managed to catch a couple of crayfish by hand for her lunch. 

She made quick work of crayfish eating everything but their pinchers, which seemed a little strange to me, but apparently there may be a good reason?

The next morning I delivered her to the Biologist and she was collared and flown to Pennsylvania.

The report I got back was she did fine in her new home. And I went away with the satisfaction of having contributed to the reintroduction of Turkeys back to Michigan.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Seldom said:


> Caught a small otter in a #1.5 off a rat feed bed once. She wound up on a small stump and was waiting for me the next morning. A real “otter rodeo” ensued trying to release her(it) but I got her released well enough but she wouldn’t leave! She circled and circled me having an otter hissy-fit all the while I was getting stuff untangled and until I waded the 20’ out of the marsh. Ungrateful bitch! LOL. I caught 50+ rats out of that little swamp/marsh that year but since, have never seen any rat sign whatsoever to give me a reason to set it up again!!!! I think otter are death on rats!


Line we just pulled had a lot of otter sign. I suspect that the combination of that and being trapped earlier in season made what I figured to be 100 rats in 3 checks just over 20


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

I was trapping a heavily trapped area of public land. It’s a managed waterfowl area (Crow Island). I’m still amazed at the otter sign I seen. One of the other trappers out there did manage to connect on an otter. 

In 9 days of having traps out I managed to bring home 1 red fox, 1 beaver and the 3 rats. Looks like I’m waiting on ice to get back after the rats.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Used to be crazy rat trapping out there, ask Joe R. It was on one of the leased marshes out there in 1974 I was introduced to board trapping rats. Traded knowledge with a old trapper, he showed me how to board trap rats and I showed him how to trap fox on the dikes.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

David G Duncan said:


> Thank you Seldom and Frank for this excellent Thread.
> 
> Seldom, Your story about releasing the Otter from a 1.5 coilspring, reminded me of my experience releasing Otters from Mink sets on my 50 mile long River Canoe trapline back in the early 70's.
> 
> ...


Great read... 

If I would try that she would make a wreck of my boat, bite me, and I would get a ticket for having an extra otter out of permit.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

There is nothing like experience to get better at water trapping. I’ve had some great advice on this site. Some of it works, some of it not so much in my area. But when you’re out there doing it, and you stumble across success, that’s when things start happening. This was the first year I’ve had good success with bottom edge sets. Been trying for a couple years, but I’ve finally found something that started working for me. All that being said, keep experimenting. Trying different stuff. That’s what fills the fur shed! Lol


----------

